# free building material



## Zacch (May 8, 2011)

Has anyone used the wood from pallets? I was thinking about using the slats from pallets and the gregjig to join them together to make larger boards. I also thought about ripping them down and using them . What do you think?





Thanks


Rick


----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

Ive taken apart about 6 pallets and have the wood in storage. I also planned on ripping them up into lumber. The only problem is the nails, gotta make sure they are all out so the saw doesnt catch them.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There is a guy here in Phoenix that collects the best looking pallets and makes wooden toys out of them. That is his hobby. He said the nails are the what you have to look for. 
I use to see him when they had train shows at the Convention Center here in Phoenix.

He made some beautiful toys out of used pallets. 

JJ


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I know a guy who collects discarded pallets, rebuilds them, and sells them for about $6 each - sometimes back to the very same people who tossed them in the first place. 

Also, sometimes heavy 'stuff' is shipped on pallets made out of oak - which also get discarded. 

I've taken apart a few pallets, used the boards for benchwork (braces).


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I use pallets; generally the wood is thin enough to see nails but if you're that concerned, run a metal detector over it so you don't ruin your router bits or whatever 

Dave V


----------

